# IMDC Entry Test



## MuhammadAmmar (May 16, 2014)

how is going to appear in imdc entry test and what was the merit last year


----------



## Mehr5656 (Oct 10, 2015)

Is there Negative marking in their test?


----------



## mnaq1995 (Oct 21, 2014)

Any 1 else thought that the test was too long???
I finished it but just barely.


----------



## Mehr5656 (Oct 10, 2015)

Yes. I had to mark about ten of them without looking it Was very long


----------



## mnaq1995 (Oct 21, 2014)

When will their result be out?


----------



## Virus (Sep 17, 2015)

mnaq1995 said:


> When will their result be out?


Administration told me that result is on Monday...


----------



## sniper-at-2oclock (Sep 9, 2015)

O crap. Its too near. My test didn't go that well. Time issue. How much do you think the aggregate is, in this college ?


----------



## cuttie (Nov 1, 2014)

May I know its full form ? :stuck_out_tongue_winking_eye:


----------



## sniper-at-2oclock (Sep 9, 2015)

Isb Medical And Dental College. :dont_have_energy_to_stick_my_tongue_out_at_this_time: of night :Zzz


----------



## Virus (Sep 17, 2015)

sniper-at-2oclock said:


> O crap. Its too near. My test didn't go that well. Time issue. How much do you think the aggregate is, in this college ?


Can't say anything but candidates were toi many so aggregate will be high... Anyway what is ranking of this medical college?


----------



## sniper-at-2oclock (Sep 9, 2015)

Virus said:


> Can't say anything but candidates were toi many so aggregate will be high... Anyway what is ranking of this medical college?


I have no effin idea. I thought once i get interview call than I would start research. Its under bahria uni, which is ranked at 15 by HEC.


----------



## mnaq1995 (Oct 21, 2014)

How many marks did you guys get in the entry test I got 78


----------



## Maryam javed_12 (Oct 6, 2015)

just 45 , left many of them, time issue ...  somebody please tell me what to do i'm so tensed right now


----------



## Ayesha Ahmed22 (Sep 21, 2015)

51 ;(


----------



## mnaq1995 (Oct 21, 2014)

Any one know when they will display their merit list???


----------



## Ayesha.12dc (Oct 15, 2015)

67..My aggregate is 63.1 / 87.5 .. Can i get admission in BDS??


----------



## khadijazafar (Sep 6, 2015)

I got 77 and I just got a call for the interview.


----------



## Ayesha.12dc (Oct 15, 2015)

Khadija whats ur aggregate ?? U got a call for MBBS or BDS?


----------



## Ridajaved96 (Sep 6, 2015)

Where can we see the list for the interview?


----------



## khadijazafar (Sep 6, 2015)

Ayesha.12dc said:


> Khadija whats ur aggregate ?? U got a call for MBBS or BDS?


I applied for mbbs so yeah. Agg. is 65.07/87.5.


----------



## Virus (Sep 17, 2015)

Ayesha.12dc said:


> 67..My aggregate is 63.1 / 87.5 .. Can i get admission in BDS??


Yes you have bright chances in BDS.. Hope for the best.


----------



## Ayesha.12dc (Oct 15, 2015)

So where can we see the list for interview ?? They called all selected students today?


----------



## cuttie (Nov 1, 2014)

sniper-at-2oclock said:


> Isb Medical And Dental College. :dont_have_energy_to_stick_my_tongue_out_at_this_time: of night :Zzz


Well I have no idea ... :blush:


----------



## Ayesha.12dc (Oct 15, 2015)

Ohh I am so worried :-(


----------



## sniper-at-2oclock (Sep 9, 2015)

Do i stand a chance with : 61.5/87.5
They were quick in calling for interview, i am really starting to worry now.


----------



## khadijazafar (Sep 6, 2015)

Ayesha.12dc said:


> So where can we see the list for interview ?? They called all selected students today?


They don't display the merit lists. They'll call you or send you a text.


----------



## Virus (Sep 17, 2015)

khadijazafar said:


> Ayesha.12dc said:
> 
> 
> > So where can we see the list for interview ?? They called all selected students today?
> ...


When is your interview?


----------



## Maha265 (Sep 30, 2015)

Heyy guys i applied on the foreign seat,and i didn't get any interview call today does it mean i am not selected or they take more than one day to send out all messages etc??


----------



## cuttie (Nov 1, 2014)

sniper-at-2oclock said:


> Do i stand a chance with : 61.5/87.5
> They were quick in calling for interview, i am really starting to worry now.


Hope for the best


----------



## cuttie (Nov 1, 2014)

Ayesha.12dc said:


> Ohh I am so worried :-(


Hope for the best


----------



## khadijazafar (Sep 6, 2015)

Virus said:


> When is your interview?


Tomorrow.


----------



## azharhshah (Oct 6, 2015)

hello all interview list is on their website, double click where it says Test list on 27th October and next screen you will see 3 lists, what i see, all those roll numbers seems to be mostly out stationed,,any how all the best


----------



## Ayesha.12dc (Oct 15, 2015)

They have only displayed merit lists for MBBS when they will display merit lists for BDS?


----------



## mnaq1995 (Oct 21, 2014)

They told me they were going to put another merit list soon


----------



## Wannabe007 (Dec 23, 2014)

Is there going to be a different merit list for international students?


----------



## Ayesha.12dc (Oct 15, 2015)

When the meritlist of BDS will be displayed any idea ??


----------



## Aleena2 (Jun 19, 2015)

Does anybody know how many foreign sears imdc has? And when will the list be displayed?


----------



## Virus (Sep 17, 2015)

azharhshah said:


> hello all interview list is on their website, double click where it says Test list on 27th October and next screen you will see 3 lists, what i see, all those roll numbers seems to be mostly out stationed,,any how all the best


I checked their website, merit list not found..!


----------



## azharhshah (Oct 6, 2015)

BDS merit list being uploaded too,,all the best


----------



## Virus (Sep 17, 2015)

azharhshah said:


> BDS merit list being uploaded too,,all the best


Where it is?


----------



## leomessi10 (Nov 1, 2015)

Virus said:


> Where it is?


Go to the IMDC website, You'll find it on the home page. They have displayed the interview list for MBBS and BDS.


----------



## Amna4465 (Oct 4, 2015)

I've been called fr interview.plz anyone who has given d interview can u plz tell wat sort of questions do they ask? It'll b a great help!!


----------



## Maha265 (Sep 30, 2015)

hey can anybody tell me what kind of questions do they ask? I have an interview on wednesday


----------



## Amna4465 (Oct 4, 2015)

Mine is also on wednesday.


----------



## Amna4465 (Oct 4, 2015)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ayesha.12dc (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey I gave interview for BDS today. Its very easy yar. They asked me general questions about myself e.g where do you live? Why dentistry? Tell about ur family, Do u like watching news or reading newspapers? What do you like in Islamabad what do you dislike? What are ur hobbies and interests? These are some main main questions I remember But I was worried and it was easy. No need to worry just be confident. They will ask u further questions depending on ur answers so answer wisely.


----------



## leomessi10 (Nov 1, 2015)

Ayesha.12dc said:


> Hey I gave interview for BDS today. Its very easy yar. They asked me general questions about myself e.g where do you live? Why dentistry? Tell about ur family, Do u like watching news or reading newspapers? What do you like in Islamabad what do you dislike? What are ur hobbies and interests? These are some main main questions I remember But I was worried and it was easy. No need to worry just be confident. They will ask u further questions depending on ur answers so answer wisely.


 Thank you so much. I have my interview for BDS tomorrow. I'm really nervous. They have called 70 students but will select 50 only. Any idea how the selection is done?


----------



## Ayesha.12dc (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey just relax. They are calling those students they have selected. After our interview they didn't even telll us our marks. After 1 or 2 hours they issued the letters. I think almost all students got that admission letter. Plus some students were absent too so just dont worry. I am sure u will be selected. Relax and just be confident.  Best of luck! (Y)


----------



## leomessi10 (Nov 1, 2015)

OMG, did you get the admission letter? And do I have to wait there for two hours? Thank you so much.


----------



## khadijazafar (Sep 6, 2015)

leomessi10 said:


> OMG, did you get the admission letter? And do I have to wait there for two hours? Thank you so much.


You dont even have to worry. Imdc is an easy place to get into. I went for an interview for mbbs on 29th and i got the acceptance letter the same day after a long long wait. And everyone who was there got it. You'll get in too dont worry.


----------



## Ayesha.12dc (Oct 15, 2015)

Yeah agree With KhadijaZafar.Dont worry!


----------



## leomessi10 (Nov 1, 2015)

How did you guys get the letters on the same day? They asked us to leave, and they'll let us know if we got in through a call. Maybe in two or three days. I'm really tensed now.


----------



## Ayesha.12dc (Oct 15, 2015)

Ya because u r in the 2nd merit list na. The students they called on the first day were on the first merit list. But I think u will get in just dont worry.


----------



## khadijazafar (Sep 6, 2015)

leomessi10 said:


> How did you guys get the letters on the same day? They asked us to leave, and they'll let us know if we got in through a call. Maybe in two or three days. I'm really tensed now.


Well after the interview was done we were asked to sit in the waiting hall again. Then the MD came and one by one the candidates were called in his office and were given the letter. You'll get in too, dont worry.


----------



## Noor fatimah (Sep 15, 2015)

Anyone who was selected in mbbs and submitted the fee?


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

you are in the waiting list most probably they have given the letters n fee reciept to the top students


----------



## azharhshah (Oct 6, 2015)

depends at the end by 10 how many deposit fees, and often when offers are issued, deposits slips are given, institutes wait few days more,, when IMDC classes starts


----------



## leomessi10 (Nov 1, 2015)

Does anyone know the deadline for fee submission?


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

10


----------



## khadijazafar (Sep 6, 2015)

Mine was 5 Nov. I didn't submit the fee.


----------



## leomessi10 (Nov 1, 2015)

khadijazafar said:


> Mine was 5 Nov. I didn't submit the fee.


Why not?  I would die to get selected.


----------



## khadijazafar (Sep 6, 2015)

Cus i really just want to stay in lahore. Plus their campus is too far away from the city. :/


----------



## leomessi10 (Nov 1, 2015)

khadijazafar said:


> Cus i really just want to stay in lahore. Plus their campus is too far away from the city. :/


I hope you get in somewhere in Lahore, inshallah.


----------



## khadijazafar (Sep 6, 2015)

In sha Allahh. Hope you get in where ever you want.


----------



## leomessi10 (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm so pissed at IMDC. Last week, at my interview they said it's gonna take them a week to select students. None of the students received any call. Today I contacted them, they said the interview process is still in continuation, and I'm in the waiting list. They will not even tell me the date, they said they have no deadlines for selection but it's probably gonna take them another week. The last interview session was on the 3rd of Nov, I don't know how students are getting interviews now. My chances of getting selected are becoming less and less. This is really annoying.


----------



## Amna4465 (Oct 4, 2015)

U've applied fr mbbs or bds leo?


----------



## Maha265 (Sep 30, 2015)

They are going to take at least up to 17th of november cause i applied there as well and they have given me time till the 17th to pay.So best of luck


----------



## Ayesha.12dc (Oct 15, 2015)

Oh! I got selected for BDS. And I was asked to submit my dues till 10th nov. But I didn't pay the fees. Its too far from my home. Am on the awaiting list for BDS in Riphah. So worried. :red:


----------



## leomessi10 (Nov 1, 2015)

Amna4465 said:


> U've applied fr mbbs or bds leo?


BDS.

- - - Updated - - -



Maha265 said:


> They are going to take at least up to 17th of november cause i applied there as well and they have given me time till the 17th to pay.So best of luck


I don't know why they say different things to different students. The least they can do is put up a date on their website, so we don't have to worry everyday about getting a call. People over here are very inconsiderate and that's really frustrating. Our futures depend on this.

- - - Updated - - -



Ayesha.12dc said:


> Oh! I got selected for BDS. And I was asked to submit my dues till 10th nov. But I didn't pay the fees. Its too far from my home. Am on the awaiting list for BDS in Riphah. So worried. :red:


I wish I was selected. Waiting for a call everyday is way too tiring. Inshallah, You'll get into Riphah. Keep praying.


----------



## Maha265 (Sep 30, 2015)

Did you give MCAT or SAT 2? I think it depends on your scores!


----------



## sniper-at-2oclock (Sep 9, 2015)

Maha265 said:


> Did you give MCAT or SAT 2? I think it depends on your scores!


When was your interview? Date? For mbbs?


----------



## Maha265 (Sep 30, 2015)

On the 4th for MBBS!


----------



## sniper-at-2oclock (Sep 9, 2015)

So what have you decided? Going to submit dues?


----------



## Maha265 (Sep 30, 2015)

yess! IMDC is pretty good so i am going here for sure


----------



## Wannabe007 (Dec 23, 2014)

Anyone know when classes start?


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

what was your no in the interview list leo?? they have asked the first 40 50 students in the interview list to pay fees if you have upto 65 then you have a chance

- - - Updated - - -

prayers are required for waiting list it depends how many ppl leave and patience is required


----------



## leomessi10 (Nov 1, 2015)

Wannabe007 said:


> Anyone know when classes start?


In January.

- - - Updated - - -



shane warney said:


> what was your no in the interview list leo?? they have asked the first 40 50 students in the interview list to pay fees if you have upto 65 then you have a chance
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> prayers are required for waiting list it depends how many ppl leave and patience is required


I was one of the 60 students. And yes, I have been praying. It's just that every time I call them, they give me different information. It's infuriating.


----------



## Noor fatimah (Sep 15, 2015)

Wannabe007 said:


> Anyone know when classes start?


Are you going to imdc?


----------



## Amna4465 (Oct 4, 2015)

Classes r starting frm sec week of dec


----------



## arizvi (Oct 20, 2015)

How many of you got in?


----------



## Latifa37 (Sep 7, 2015)

i think classes start in Jan. :S


----------



## Iqrellous (Sep 17, 2018)

Hey guys , i've read ur coments .. can anybody plz tell me about entry test of imdc , when will it be ?


----------

